# Dritan's Live Tutorials



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

Not seen any other mention of this so I thought I'd flag it up:

The King of Cool - Dritan Alsela - is doing a series of tutorials at the moment on You Tube on all things latte art.

This week is the 3rd instalment on basic designs






You can look back at the previous 2 on steaming technique and types of milk.

Good stuff!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We feature Dritan's art on our Facebook page from time to time also.

He is very talented.


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

For your convenience....

Part 1: How to froth milk and train your latte art skills -


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've got him saved on my YouTube channels. Damn impressive!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Got to love the "you can use any jug and any cup it makes no difference" great videos


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Got to love the "you can use any jug and any cup it makes no difference" great videos


and any milk.. and reheat milk as long as it doesn't go over 65 degrees lol


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd like one of his cups!


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> I'd like one of his cups!


Me too, just ordered some


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm thinking of emailing and asking if I need to use a particular milk (joke for anyone who has watched these excellent videos)


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

Part 4: Latte art with different kind of pitchers


----------



## mopiko (Jan 2, 2017)

watched him since he posted his famous latte art practice with coffee grounds reusing just 1 jug of frothed milk!


----------

